# Good to the last drop?



## jasonmtapia (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok after 5 years I guess I should know this. Someone told me when I first started it was important to completely milk out to keep production up. Therefore for all this time I milk till the milk virtually stops, then spend several minutes getting every last drop out. Yes those little squirts. This part is time consuming, is it really that necessary to go till nothing cones out?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't spend "several minutes" getting every last drop out. I milk with a machine so once the machine comes off I will milk out those last few squirts. Squirt, squirt, squirt. Done.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Run your fingers up through the udder for a brief massage, milk out, I do this twice. Some does take actually milking after being machine milked, others zip/nada. But yes it is supply and demand, leave milk in that udder, she makes that much less tomorrow. Vicki


----------



## jasonmtapia (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help I shall persist


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I wring out every last drop but... some does are easier and quicker to milk this way. IOW they don't take much wringing to get out every last drop, just a bump or two and they are done. Makes me wonder if it's genetic, and if I could breed for it? No idea.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Jason: I've wondered the same thing; I'm glad you asked. I have a first freshener, small teats (for now), who takes forever to milk out. I sometimes say that at the end she's making milk as fast as I'm squirting it out and we'll never finish. My third freshener, though, a bump on the udder, a few more squeezes and she's done.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I have a mom that I bought from a non-milking herd. That chick is not very generous with the milk. She makes it, but she wants the baby to get it, and she will not let down all the milk no matter what. Her daughter is awesome - she gives it all, and there's nothing left to bump out. Daughter has a better texture to her udder and more correct structure. I think it is partly genetic and partly behavioral.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it's genetic. I have a doe that about half way through milking STOPS. I do what Vicki said up there--run my hands up her udder, massage, rub, rub, rub, squish, squeeze, bump, massage, squirt, squirt, repeat...FOUR TIMES. Then she finally lets down and milks out the rest. I swear she's trying to wean me!! LOL Her ff daughter is the same way. Milks half, major massage time and then lets down the rest.
I have another ff doe, totally different line, that milks like a breeze. Spigot wide open, then DONE. No amount of bumping or massaging is gonna get another drop out of her. Her udder is as flat as a rag when she's done. When she says she's done, she's done, no more. Her dam was the same way.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL! When I said I milk by machine, then squirt, squirt, squirt, done, I assumed it was a given that the udder was massaged those last couple of minutes. I have two does, dam and daughter, that are like what Denise mentioned. They will milk about halfway or a little more out, then nothing's coming out. I massage and it's like there is another letdown - swoosh! More milk. But again, I just consider that part of the normal milking time.


----------

